# Wheel Paint Wurth vs Einszett 1Z



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Einszett 1Z Silber claims to be an exact match to the Wurth Silver wheel paint. Does anyone have experience with the 1Z?


----------



## Lbert (Oct 6, 2006)

I could not get the Wurth so I ended up using the Einszett. It is a good match.


----------

